# A small haul from Europe



## Kevinh73

Finally made it to Europe!  Bought a few things for myself and of course had to haul some stuff back for sis as well.  That’s what brother is for right? 

 Without further ado... 




Voltaire, pencil box, mini senat for me.  Passport wallet, plumet, anjou for sis.  

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Sycomore

Gorgeous!!! Can you please share prices in eur for this items?


----------



## R8ted_mmm

Wow. You didn't mess around! Awesome purchases.


----------



## Kevinh73

Sycomore said:


> Gorgeous!!! Can you please share prices in eur for this items?


Thank you.  Items were purchased in Milan.  None EU residents gets 12.5% back after Premier Tax Free takes a cut.  Price listed in Euros (April 2018) is pre-VAT refund.

Mini Anjou in red                 1795
Plumet in red                         945
Senat mini in black                315
Voltaire in black                    1135
Pencil case in black               520
Portefeuille Moliere in blue    730


----------



## Kevinh73

R8ted_mmm said:


> Wow. You didn't mess around! Awesome purchases.


Thank you! I maxed out my allowable purchase.  Milan store limits three bags, two slg, and unlimited “other” such as pencil box, candle holders etc.  In addition, you can only get two St Louis.  They track your purchases via your passport number.  This is to prevent resellers (they just have to ruin it for everyone).  If you want to buy more, make sure to drag your kids and/or husband into the store.


----------



## Sycomore

Thank you for the detailed price list  I don’t live near any Goyard store and they would not tell you prices over the phone or mail anymore. 
Could you please give some feedback on the Voltaire? 
I have this bag number one in my wishlist. I love the look of this new version, clean lines and less leather.


----------



## Sycomore

Im also loving the pencil case! I have never seen this item before, how useful and it looks gorgeous


----------



## Kevinh73

Sycomore said:


> Thank you for the detailed price list  I don’t live near any Goyard store and they would not tell you prices over the phone or mail anymore.
> Could you please give some feedback on the Voltaire?
> I have this bag number one in my wishlist. I love the look of this new version, clean lines and less leather.



I’m fairly new to the Goyard world hence I don’t have version I and II of this tote so I can’t give you a comparison analysis between the older versions vs new one from my personal experience.  Visually, there is obviously less leather on the edges which makes the bag looks lighter.  This version definitely is more structured and doesn’t get lumpy like the previous versions.  However, you probably know this already, it lacks metal feet (which I prefer).  There is only one internal pocket.  There is still D-rings inside which you can hook a strap on to carry as a shoulder bag.  Strap sold separately as you know.  

I’m very happy with this tote.  I had to carry it around Milan for an afternoon when I first purchased it because of logistics.  It’s actuslly quite a big tote and holds a lot.  I put all my new Goyard purchase plus a LV pouchette voyage into the tote and lugged it around that whole afternoon.  I literally filled the tote to the brim.  It was a bit heavy.  I was worry about putting all these weight into my new tote for 4+ hours straight.  It performed liked a dream.  Next time I’m in Europe, I may have to look for the navy or grey version....


----------



## Sycomore

Kevinh73 said:


> I’m fairly new to the Goyard world hence I don’t have version I and II of this tote so I can’t give you a comparison analysis between the older versions vs new one from my personal experience.  Visually, there is obviously less leather on the edges which makes the bag looks lighter.  This version definitely is more structured and doesn’t get lumpy like the previous versions.  However, you probably know this already, it lacks metal feet (which I prefer).  There is only one internal pocket.  There is still D-rings inside which you can hook a strap on to carry as a shoulder bag.  Strap sold separately as you know.
> 
> I’m very happy with this tote.  I had to carry it around Milan for an afternoon when I first purchased it because of logistics.  It’s actuslly quite a big tote and holds a lot.  I put all my new Goyard purchase plus a LV pouchette voyage into the tote and lugged it around that whole afternoon.  I literally filled the tote to the brim.  It was a bit heavy.  I was worry about putting all these weight into my new tote for 4+ hours straight.  It performed liked a dream.  Next time I’m in Europe, I may have to look for the navy or grey version....



Thumbs up for the structure of the new version, I personally didn’t like the sagging of the older style, in my opinion it doesn’t suit this bag. 
I am planning to buy the grey or black/black version like yours. 
I also wish they had kept the metal feet specially for this type of tote. I like the idea of less leather, as I prefer minimalistic design. Congrats again on your purchases


----------



## Kevinh73

Sycomore said:


> Im also loving the pencil case! I have never seen this item before, how useful and it looks gorgeous



Thank you.  I was deciding between the pencil case and Regence mini trunk.  In the end, I thought the pencil case is more versatile.  The mini trunk, while pretty, feels pricy with not much hardware on it besides the clip in front.  Had it been build more like the minaudiere, I would have gotten it.


----------



## cap4life

Kevinh73 said:


> Finally made it to Europe!  Bought a few things for myself and of course had to haul some stuff back for sis as well.  That’s what brother is for right?
> 
> Without further ado...
> 
> View attachment 4041438
> 
> 
> Voltaire, pencil box, mini senat for me.  Passport wallet, plumet, anjou for sis.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Fantastic haul! I love your Goyard collection.


----------



## Kevinh73

cap4life said:


> Fantastic haul! I love your Goyard collection.


Awww, thank you so much!  It’s a small collection.  Luckily there isn’t a lot of stuff I want for Goyard so I hope to finish building my Goyard collection in couple years.


----------



## cap4life

Kevinh73 said:


> Awww, thank you so much!  It’s a small collection.  Luckily there isn’t a lot of stuff I want for Goyard so I hope to finish building my Goyard collection in couple years.



Good luck! Looking forward to seeing what you get.


----------



## keepall89

Omg this is all so beautiful! Would you share more pictures of the pencil case?


----------



## Kevinh73

keepall89 said:


> Omg this is all so beautiful! Would you share more pictures of the pencil case?


Thank you.    Here you go.


----------



## onlylv

Is the red one to the left the new cross body one??? If so, can I see more pics and what’s the name and price on that one?


----------



## Kevinh73

onlylv said:


> Is the red one to the left the new cross body one??? If so, can I see more pics and what’s the name and price on that one?


It’s call Plumet.  945 euros.  This bag is compose of three compartments.  Both first and third one is identical and each has a card slot made of leather.  The middle compartment can be zipped up.  Back of the crossbody has another pocket.


----------



## Prada Prince

Congrats on your purchases!

I didn't realise the Voltaire was so reasonably priced, definitely one to go on my wishlist now!


----------



## Sycomore

I think you convinced me to get the Voltaire [emoji23] 
I hope they have it in stock when I’m in Paris next month. The price is very attractive for such a beautiful tote.


----------



## Kevinh73

@Prada Prince @Sycomore I was rather surprised at the price for such a large bag.  And the price listed in Euros is not even detax yet!  With Dollar on the rise, you will be able to get an even better deal than me!  Happy shopping!


----------



## Prada Prince

Kevinh73 said:


> @Prada Prince @Sycomore I was rather surprised at the price for such a large bag.  And the price listed in Euros is not even detax yet!  With Dollar on the rise, you will be able to get an even better deal than me!  Happy shopping!


Haha, unfortunately I'm based in London, so I won't get any detaxe. But am definitely keeping this on my radar for the future!


----------



## Kevinh73

Prada Prince said:


> Haha, unfortunately I'm based in London, so I won't get any detaxe. But am definitely keeping this on my radar for the future!


Lol.  Ooops, I guess less of a good deal for you.  I’m assuming it is still slightly cheaper to buy Goyard on the continent than UK?


----------



## Prada Prince

Kevinh73 said:


> Lol.  Ooops, I guess less of a good deal for you.  I’m assuming it is still slightly cheaper to buy Goyard on the continent than UK?



Yes it is, I buy all of my Goyard in Paris.


----------



## janels

Hi, I have had several Goyard styles, and generally became disenchanted with them for my purposes (either too wide, too stiff, didn't open wide enough, straps break, etc.) but am taken with the idea of the Voltaire.  Is this really a men's tote? Would it be too large and unwieldy for a women's everyday bag? Thanks!


----------



## beautyfullday

Mini Anjou is my next go bag.


----------



## luxurypursuer

Hi I love all your bags. 2 years of owning them, would you still recommend the anjou mini and plumet in the red colours? I'm thinking of getting the exact same ones and wanted to know about wear/tear, colour transfer etc...

Any help is appreciated


----------



## beautifullllll

Was this available in any of the special colors? (the pencil case)


----------

